# Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?



## Gast12307 (1. April 2013)

*Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Guten Abend, liebe Com.

Ich habe das Lenovo Ideapad y580
i7-3610qm
gtx660m
6gb ram

Wenn Ich Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 oder Battlefield 3 spiele wird meine GraKa heiß. Meistens ca. 85 Grad.

Bei Crysis habe Ich heute gesehen, dass die Temperaturen immer zwischen 90 und 95 grad liegen, meist bei 93.

Grafikkartentakt:

Core Clock (MHz):
Standard + 135 MHz

Memory Clock (MHz)
Standard + 381 MHz

Nun wollte Ich fragen ob die Grafikkarte zu weit übertaktet ist, ob die Temperaturen zu hoch sind und ob Ich die Grafikkarten so lassen sollte, wieder auf den Standardtakt setzen oder gar untertakten sollte.

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (1. April 2013)

Prinzipiell ist das schon normal 

Aber du musst aufpassen dass es nicht heißer wird, zB nach stundenlangen betrieb etc. 
Nach ein Paar Monaten hilft auch ein aussaugen des Lüfters


----------



## Gast12307 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Also kann Ich die Taktraten und Einstellungen ingame so lassen?
momentan:
texturen: sehr hoch
sonst alles sehr hoch, shading+schatten = hoch. 16xAF, motion blur = hoch, blendflecken = an

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## Alex555 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Die Lenovo Software beinhaltet einen "staubsauger" Reinigunsmodus. Diese Funktion müsste auch beim Y580 funktionieren, probier das mal unter der Lenovo Software aus.


----------



## Perry (1. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Ich kenne das von meinem alten p-480 von Samsung, das ist regelmäßig den Hitzetot gestorben, was da hilft ist das Notebook auf so einem Notebookständer zu stellen, der von unten frische Luft anbläßt, das senkt die Temperaturen um einige Grad.


----------



## Gast12307 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Dieses Power Management Tool habe Ich nicht mehr, da Ich es aus versehen zusamen mit ein paar anderen unwichtigen Programmen gelöscht hatte und im Internet finde Ich das Tool nicht mehr. Hast du vllt. einen Link?


----------



## sir qlimax (2. April 2013)

Also es ist schon zu warm. Hab das selbe book und meine wird in battlefield 3 nur 60 grad warm. Allerdings hab ich auch ein neues model mit neuem I7. 3230 glaub ich heißt der


----------



## Gast12307 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Wie schaffst du es auf 60° zu bleiben? Habe die 660m per Afterburner so weit wie möglich untertaktet. Bin in BF3 bei 70-72° und in Crysis 3 bei 80-83°. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Graka weiter zu untertakten und kühl zu halten?

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## pringles (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

noch kühler könnte man mit einem bereits angesprchenen notebookkühler oder mit einer erneuerung der wärmeleitpaste werden. obwohl ich 60 grad für so ein notebook, mit der ausstattung und dem kühlsystem unter last für relativ unrealistisch halte.
(außer es ist im energiesparmodus...)


----------



## Gast12307 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Energiesparmodus? Hm... :/
Crysis 3 zocken wäre dann etwas schwer, oder?


----------



## sir qlimax (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

kann dir nicht sagen wie ich das mache aber die cpu wird deutlich wärmer wie die gpu. 60 - 65° hat die gpu.... allerdings finde ich das man battlefield nicht wirklich auf der 660m spielen kann.... 

bin da wohl etwas verwöhnt


----------



## Gast12307 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Naja, deine Meinung.

Ultra Einstellungen, 4xMSAA konstant +40fps finde Ich schon ziemlich spielbar.. 

Nur Crysis 3 kann Ich nicht ganz hochschrauben, da spiele ich mit 4xMSAA und Shading auf Hoch sonst Ist alles aufgedreht und lässt sich auch ganz gut spielen..
Vielleicht mache Ich irgendwas falsch, vielleicht versteh Ich was nicht, aber warum wird für Crysis eine 690 empfohlen wenns auf nem Laptop mit der zweithöchsten  Kantenglättungsstufe auch läuft?

Wir schweifen vom Thema ab. Ich weiß.. ^^
Ich wollte nur fragen warum das so ist.

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## sir qlimax (3. April 2013)

Ultra und 4x aa? 40fps +???? Wie soll das bitte gehen? Wenn du in die Wolken Schaust?


----------



## Alex555 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*



sir qlimax schrieb:


> Ultra und 4x aa? 40fps +???? Wie soll das bitte gehen? Wenn du in die Wolken Schaust?


 
Vielleicht ein 16 oder 32Player server, dazu kleine maps. 
Auf einem 64Mann Server mit ner großen Karte wird das nix  (auf ultra, auf hoch geht das bestimmt)


----------



## Gast12307 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lenovo y580 Zu heiß?*

Die Einstellungen sind für den Singleplayer. Hätte ich vllt. erwähnen sollen, im MP lasse Ich einfach die Kantenglättung (MSAA) weg.


----------

